# Replace Samsung pn58c680 for new 4K hdrtv



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey , I am looking into replacing my Samsung pn58c680 plasma 3D Tv . I want something bigger with better performance. I am about 11 feet from the Tv mounted on the wall . I want to be total immersed in the movie , game or show . 

Models considering 

Samsung un65ks8000
Samsung. Un75ju7100
Sony. 75850d


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Will you be upgrading to a 4K bluray player as well? 

My personal opinion is that a Plasma is tough to beat picture quality wise unless you go with an OLED display. Non of the ones you list are.


----------



## Mrhookup1234 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey Proverbs: Your choices would be 4K UHD or 4K OLED. OLED is superior, but rather expensive right now. That's because, there is oly 1 maker o OLED right now. That is about to change soon, which will bring the price of OLED down. The only manufacturer of OLED right now is LG. Soon, Panasonic and about 5 - 6 other manufacturer's are joining in. OLED is superior because: 1. It does not require any dimming at whatsoever. 2. They have the truest blacks of any other technology. 3. They have great off axis viewing. 4. The color is great. 5. It is the only technology with infinite contrast ratio. In second place is Samsung SUHD; yet comes in at a distant second. The price of 4K UHD continues to drop further & further, anticipating many more OLEDS on the market. Something else has completely changed. Many of the brands have dropped off the face of the earth. Names such as Pioneer, Sharp, Hitachi, Mitsubishi, Sanyo and more are no longer in the game. THEY ARE GONE. Two new names are out there: TCL & Hisense. Now, before you shrug your shoulders, let me just say that their displays look quite good. They have bought out a number of familiar names like Sharp, Pioneer, etc. Some come with built in Roku's. They are very competitive. Around here you can find them in Sam;s Club & others. The pricing is very good. I would still recommend buying Panasonic, LG and now, Sony is joining in with OLED sets. Stay tuned.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Another to mention about cheaper units, especially newer companies is nobody knows how their products will weather, and imo the quality of components is largely unknown. For me the biggest offense in lower end displays is the atrocious GUI's, and lack of adjustability. I'm excited about the oled market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

